# Art of the Score



## TimCox (Jan 16, 2019)

Great podcast with a lot of cool stuff to say about different film and game scores. I recently discovered it and am now, unfortunately, caught up.

http://www.artofthescore.com.au/


----------



## rudi (Jan 24, 2019)

Great find!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 24, 2019)

Just subscribed, thanks!


----------



## hibhardwaj (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for the share!


----------



## rudi (Feb 4, 2019)

So much great material - I've jumped directly to the Gladiator score podcast. 
I love the way the guests/composers comment on the music and composition - lots of good musical insights.


----------

